# SMS von 1232111



## Kannibolus (20 August 2011)

Hallo,
habe gestern eine SMS von 1232111 bekommen mit dem Wortlaut "Anbei erhalten Sie den Bezahlcode zur Bestellung eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstes in Höhe von 1,49 EURO: "Bezahlcode""
habe heute auf meine EPLUS-Seite geschaut um nachzusehen, ob etwas abgebucht wurde. Bis jetzt noch nicht. Habe einen Vertrag bei Eplus.
Kann man die SMS ignorieren, oder was kann man dagegen tun?

Hatte glaub ich auch schon vorgestern eine die gleiche SMS bekommen. Habe Sie aber ausversehen schon gelöscht. Kurz danach kommt eine Email von einer Person, welche Kontakt sucht.
Heute hat mir eine Person eine SMS geschrieben, von einer gewissen Petra. Sie meinte das wir gestern SMS Verkehr hatten. hängt Sie mit der oben genannten Person zusammen.


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2011)

Entweder das ist eine Lock-SMS oder Du hast Dich bei einem Smartphone mal verklickt.
1. Maßnahme >>> versuche bei Deinem Provider (E-Plus) eine Drittanbietersperre einrichen zu lassen.

Guggst Du auch da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140


----------

